# Backpacking and camping?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would worry more about prey birds. I took my Jack Russell puppy camping and an eagle was stalking us. Make sure your little guy has a very good recall too, if they smell another animal it might be hard to keep them from chasing. I also camped once with a terrier mix that kept smelling the coyotes and would head out after them. His owner was constantly having to chase him. Honestly, I would be so nervous the whole time I probably wouldn't have a good time, but I am a worry wart!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Search all the regulations in the area that you're going to visit. Some parks do not allow offleash dogs... or disallow dogs altogether. You can get a lot of hints from the web on how to combine wildlife and pets.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know about really small dogs specifically, but I do have quite a few friends who backpack and camp with their dogs. They've never had problems having the dogs in tents. We plan on camping with Hans, but he's a Spoo.


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

I am a poodle who loves to take my people backpacking! 

Here is a web page with information about backpacking with your poodle and about our backpacking trips:
https://sites.google.com/site/anoutsideguide/travel-and-backpack-with-dogs

The US National Forests generally allow you to bring dogs on the trail and to backpack. The US National Parks Generally don't allow dogs on the trail. There are some exceptions - In Grand Canyon Nationals Park you are allowed to take your dog on the many trails along the canyon rim.

I wouldn't worry about bears attacking your poodle. However, you should be careful about coyotes and other peoples dogs. Keep your dog close to you or on a leash. While there are coyotes in the Sierras, they are probably more common in my own neighborhood - so you need to be careful about coyotes where ever you are with your poodle!

I will eat dried food (although I prefer steak). Dried food is easier/lighter to carry for backpacking and would be less likely to attract bears than canned food.

Here is our video of our backpacking trip:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGLSK_Yvqps

Here is another thread on the subject http://www.poodleforum.com/33-poodle-exercise/101298-backpacking-poodle-high-sierra.html

Happy Trails!


----------

